# Oak trees, leaves, and acorns



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

We are moving in April to 5 acres with about a dozen or so mature oak tress. They are all dormant so I couldn't really determine what kind they are just yet. But the ground is naturally covered in leaves and acorns from the trees. Will it be harmful if my goats eat these? I think I read somewhere that fallen leaves, acorns, and even branches or bark were fine. But green/live leaves were a no go for some reason?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a post that has a list of things...hope this helps...

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=9552&p=121280&hilit=poisonous+plants#p121280


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I had seen both lists given in the thread. One says it's fine, other says it's highly poisonous. Ugh! The goat area will be sectioned away from most of the trees and that should help. They will also have hay 24/7 as well. There are oaks all over CA...as well as goats...


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Boy, I hope they aren't poisonous. My whole property is covered in oak and maple. I know choke cherry isn't okay and we plan to cut those down... I don't want to have to clear the whole forest.... :sigh:


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I am finding a lot of mixed information. I've been studying for hours. But from what I can find it's about moderation. Acorns can be the biggest problem because they have hard shells and can cause discomfort and even tearing in the lining. I plan to rake and bag up as much as I can. The leaves of mature trees, green or dead, are not a problem. Neither is a bark. But young trees and their buds can be an issue. But again...some goats eat oak their whole lives and do just fine. Others don't. I guess I really won't know until we get established there! But I am going to to clear as much as I can so they don't gorge on what's out there. If they are introduced slowly or try them and don't like them it should go better then just turning them out to the last few years' worth of fallen acorns and leaves and having them eat them all!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Moony has been rooting around in the snow to pick out acorns :-x I'm hoping since she came from a place with a large # of oak trees, that she's eaten them and has some sort of tolerance then.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

How long have you had her? Does she have access to hay all the time?

I would assume if it's been a while and she eats mostly hay that you will be just fine. I found one farmer who intentionally feeds his sheep and goats on his pasture that has hundreds of oak trees. He lives in CA. He has a few horses out there too and claims the acorns are good roughage with vitamins and minerals in the shells and protein in the seeds. Not so bad right? 

But, this is coming from a gal who didn't know a thing just a few hours ago! I've been blowing up Google and reading every account I can find. I have 2 horses too, as well as 2 dogs. So, I want to make sure everyone will be safe. But there are millions of sheep, goats, horses and dogs in CA. And hundreds of thousands of oak trees!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I've had her for a few weeks now. Yes, they have hay 24/7 and get a little grain twice a day. They've been chowing down white pine like it's going out of style. They love that crap. lol Moony hasn't found many acorns... but there are 3 mature oaks covering the chicken run for shade, so I'm sure there are more. Our turkey loved them, but I doubt he ate them all.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Some goats can tolerate Oaks without any problems while others will get toxicity poisoning immediately. It just depends on the goat. Acorns I believe are perfectly fine for them though.... it is the leaves that will kill them.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

From what I've read, of the 40 something varieties of oak...white is one of the ones that hasn't been leaked to any poisoning cases. So, you may be safe there! 

Jess - how odd, I've read the opposite...acorns would cause a toxic reaction if anything, and leaves are fine...hmmm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Where I live its all pine and oak 

goats eat the leaves like candy and the acorns the same way -- never an issue in 13 years 

I have never even heard of an issue before -- some will say it was the acorns then later find out something else was actually wrong with the goat which caused the sickness or death


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I've got white and red oak here. Like Stacey, I've never heard of anything not being able to eat oak leaves/nuts. Cherry yes, but not oak. Oak, Birch, Poplar, Maple, Sassafras and straight up Bull Pine should be fine I'd think. I've got quite a selection here. The ladies aren't too fond of bull pine, but they love the white.

Oh also... dunno if it's in your area, but we have Nightshade here. On one side of the property. It's poisonous to livestock, I've read, so look for that too.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

lmao @ FiascoFarms plant list... am I reading this right?

Manzanita (Arctostaphylos)
Maple Trees, leaves & bark - (goats will readily strip the bark and kill the tree)
Marijuana-in moderation
Mesquite

Someone is feeding weed to their goats? LOL


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL Weed grows naturally in some places  hehehe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, it does grow "wild" in some areas.....not a good thing for those that have goats or other livestock where it grows naturally.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a good friend who tells a cute story about Marijuana growing naturally in parts of CA. When her mother first came here from Brazil she moved onto a little homestead in CA. There was this bug green leafy flowering bush outside her driveway. So, everyday she would water it and tend to it. Months and months go by and a patrolling offiver sees her out front pruning the bush and throwing away the clippings. Thinking it was odd he stops and says "excuse me ma'am, but do you realize you are tending a Marijuana bush?"..."WHAT!?"

hahahaha :ROFL:

Thanks for responding everyone. It definitely seems like most of the reports I have read on toxic reactions the oak was either "assumed" to be the culprit or the goats had no access to anything else so they ate nothing but oak leaves and acorns in place of feed. I feel like we are going to be fine


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I would only assume it was "wild" because no one wanted to claim the crop lol


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

My goats eat acorns and oak leaves without any obvious problems, except it really annoys the squirrels. And the crunching noise they make will spoil your audio in a video production (long story). 

The only trees my goats have ever killed were ones small enough for them to lay on and get the leaves down near the ground. 

I wonder if goats get stoned off weed? That's just what I'd need.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

dvfreelancer said:


> I wonder if goats get stoned off weed? That's just what I'd need.


 :ROFL:


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

dvfreelancer said:


> I wonder if goats get stoned off weed? That's just what I'd need.


If they do, maybe my does in heat will be quieter!!


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

I have only had a problem with oak leaves once, when I had a pet wether who had never had access to oak before spend an afternoon at a friend's who had a lot of dried oak leaves on their lawn(live oak I think). Apparently they were new and interesting, and he ate a lot of them. Later that night he was listless and spit up his cud all over the place. I was very worried about him, but the next day he was better- and he still wanted to eat those oak leaves so bad whenever he saw them! :roll: 
On the other hand, previous goats I had that were used to free access to pasture would eat small amounts of green oak leaves with no problem, so I'm pretty sure it's just something to make sure they don't eat too much of(if it's even a poisonous variety- which apparently some are not?). Could have something to do with the wether not being used to having free access like the other goats, so didn't have as much "common sense" about food, but I am still going to check each variety in an area beforehand from now on.
As for if goats can get stoned from eating marijuana, I can only imagine an army of goats with the munchies wreaking havoc on whole neighbourhoods' landscaping!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

SterlingAcres said:


> I would only assume it was "wild" because no one wanted to claim the crop lol





dvfreelancer said:


> I wonder if goats get stoned off weed? That's just what I'd need.





pennylullabelle said:


> If they do, maybe my does in heat will be quieter!!





goatbless said:


> As for if goats can get stoned from eating marijuana, I can only imagine an army of goats with the munchies wreaking havoc on whole neighbourhoods' landscaping!


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: Stop, so I don't spit out my coffee from laughing!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

My goats have never had any problems from eating oak leaves or acorns either. They do only have access to them occassionally though.


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank goodness nobody seems to have problems with oak! I'm getting ready to get my first kids and have been reading everything I can find. Imagine my dismay when I read oaks were poisonous when all I have is oak and pine everywhere! I was almost ready to forget about getting goats for there own safety.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I dont have any trees in my goat penned areas, but I actually go cut tree branches almost daily for them to eat. Especially right now while all the oaks are putting on leaves. The goats love them and I have no problems to report on doing this since September.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

This list, that Liz provided in the other thread,

http://kinne.net/poi-list.htm

Has Oats listed as a poisonous plant? Is that just talking about moldy oats? Because I have been feeding some rolled oats in my mix lately...


----------

